# XPS 200 CPU upgrade?



## vinny b (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a xps 200 w/ a pentium d 2.8 ghz processor. I would like to upgrade the cpu but do not know what options are available to me without upgrading my motherboard. Could someone please tell me what cpu's are available for me to purchase and a guide on how to upgrade the cpu?

Thank You for all responses..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well; I be the bearer of the bad news



you system will take a faster CPU like the Pentium D 3.4mhz cpu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116240



however your BTX case is gonna give you fits 


#1 the BTX case is small and cramped; the faster 3.4ghz cpu makes alot more heat >>>> small cases and high heat spell death for computer parts

I would look to re-shaping your thinking 


get a new computer case ($30.00) new motherboard (less than $75.00) then get new cpu ??? new power supply about $70.00


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah man you can get a new computer case at BestBuy or Togerdirect.com or Newegg.com from anywhere from $30-$100. But even the cheaper cases have a ton of room and are pretty spacy as far as headroom and should give you all of the room and more for now and future upgrades.


----------



## vinny b (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank You.. I will try to see what mobo i can get and what case i can get..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

on a tight budget = look to mwave.com / click on refurbioshed / then go to cases & power supplies 


BUT ask questions before you buy! to make sure you get a good bang for your buck


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

like this board

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


*ASUS p5b intel 965 chipset serial ata300 atx form factor 1xpci-e(x16)/3xpci-e(x1)/3xpci/4xddr2 w/sata2 raid,lan(gb),usb 2.0 & audio (refurbished bare product no accessories w/15-day warranty) (*Limit 1 pcs/customer*) 

for $50.00


they also generally have decent cases for $30.00


----------

